# Apple Patents Android-Like Gesture Unlocking Tech For Mobile Devices



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Apple has a pair of new patent applications published by the USPTO today (via AppleInsider) which describe a gesture-based unlocking system for iPhone or iPad devices. The system is more sophisticated than existing implementations, however, and includes a number of provisions to make the encryption even harder to frustrate the current methods employed by Android devices.

Apples patent describes gesture lock screen user interface elements that can be changed by a user, in terms of both size and position. Changing size makes them easier or harder to hit, and rearranging their position could also frustrate potential hacking attempts by making patterns more unpredictable. The system can also selectively use invisible dots too, which arent present on the UI but which work in tandem with visible hit points to track a path.

Read More


----------

